
Use PowerShell To Auto-Update Your Sysinternals - joepruitt
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/Joe/archive/2009/04/17/use-powershell-to-auto-update-your-sysinternals.aspx
======
jodrellblank
wget -r <http://libe.sysinternals.com/>

This will grab everything. It's not as sophisticated, but then the benefits of
that script (rename commands to .bak, avoid downloading the .zip versions and
index.html, etc) are small for the many extra lines of code it involves.

Secondly, and more importantly, I don't want to update SysInternals tools to
the latest versions. Classic Filemon and Regmon are small, run quickly, and
have trivially simple and useful interfaces. Since Microsoft bought them, they
are bigger, run more slowly and less usefully, have more complex slower to use
interfaces, and prompt for a EULA agreement at first run on a new system. They
may be technically better but they are as much worse to use as this script is
than wget.

They embody everything about how Microsoft can take something, improve it and
make it worse at the same time. You could list any feature that's changed and
I'd probably agree it's an improvement - but the end result is a program I
want to use _less_.

